# Deleting History Items



## colt (Jul 12, 2004)

Can I delete History Items. I show 23 on my HR20 and my wife has 50 on her R15. Do these take up space on the Hard Drive?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

the space they use is part of the reserved partition and negligible, it doesn't affect the amount of space you have for recordings. Also, you can't delete them, they just drop off eventually.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

say-what said:


> the space they use is part of the reserved partition. Also, you can't delete them, they just drop off eventually.


From what I have noticed they usually get removed automatically about 30 days after you delete the program.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

colt said:


> Can I delete History Items.


No, DirecTV somehow prunes the history items at their discretion.

I think the history gets pruned every week or every month or maybe every new software download (not sure which) ... and when it decides to prune it, it leaves the last 30 days of history there.

The only way YOU can delete history is to do a *"RESET EVERYTHING"* from your menu, *WHICH WILL ALSO DELETE ALL OF YOUR RECORDINGS AND SETTINGS* .... so obviously this is *NOT RECOMMENDED*!!!



colt said:


> I show 23 on my HR20 and my wife has 50 on her R15. Do these take up space on the Hard Drive?


They take up space in DirecTV's special partition, not your normal partition where your programs get recorded.

In other words, you won't gain any recording space if they were deleted.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes, history will get cleaned out after 30 days. Or you can manually reset everything and clear well....everything!


----------



## colt (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Shouldnt take up much space at all anyways as just a simple text file could hold a LOT of info and take up barely any space.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

well u could record 999 shows and that would cause everthing currently there to roll off the list.


----------



## Jared701 (Sep 9, 2008)

this seems to be asked weekly. I wish they'd do an update that would let you just delete the history... I'm sure there are people here who would like to record things without others potentially seeing what it is and that seems to be a right they should have without deleting everything on the unit.

Let's say you have an external hard drive hooked up and that's what you normally use. Could you disconnect the hard drive, restart the receiver and record something on there and then rehook up the hard drive restart and not see it? From my understanding that should work.


----------

